# public transport



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

..I am trying to get a feel for how available and good public transport is, both rail and buses. Purely as an example, if one wanted to travel from Sintra to Leiria and on to Figueira do Foz, how would one go about getting bus companies, fares timetables etc. I imagine that rail would be a non starter. Are there some sites that may cover bus companies nationally? What is the name of the national railway?

Any info would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Train & bus services in Portugal are pretty good and if you Google something like 'Portugal train travel' or 'Portugal bus travel' you'll find plenty of options.


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

neddie said:


> ..I am trying to get a feel for how available and good public transport is, both rail and buses. Purely as an example, if one wanted to travel from Sintra to Leiria and on to Figueira do Foz, how would one go about getting bus companies, fares timetables etc. I imagine that rail would be a non starter. Are there some sites that may cover bus companies nationally? What is the name of the national railway?
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated
> Thank you


Try this website: www cp pt
(Cant post links as it says im new to this forum)


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....travelling-man and kingrulz....thank you for your responses.

I was pleasantly surprised (once i delved into it) at the abundance of info on the railways site. Click on 'EN' on top right for english.

A site that i found most informative, not only for transport, was Getting around | About Portugal | Rough Guides

I have plenty of reading to do !!


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

rome2rio.com is where I usually start. The schedules can be out of date, the routes selected by algorithm sometimes seem bizarre, BUT for each bus route there is a link to their website.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

At the risk of stirring up the hornets nest.....Coach seems to be King.
Regular service, efficient, cheap 
I would like to say I use all the time but I do not. Friends and travellers all speak highly though.
Rob


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

neddie said:


> ..I am trying to get a feel for how available and good public transport is, both rail and buses. Purely as an example, if one wanted to travel from Sintra to Leiria and on to Figueira do Foz, how would one go about getting bus companies, fares timetables etc. I imagine that rail would be a non starter. Are there some sites that may cover bus companies nationally? What is the name of the national railway?
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated
> Thank you


Portugal have a best transportation than here in America.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

A couple of things about the railways. First, if you are over 65 you will only pay 50%. You will need to show an ID and that can be passport, residencia or a driving licence if it includes your photo. Second, if you are travelling long distance and book in advance, there are some good promotional fares to be had. In fact, between Coimbra and Lisbon there is one train are day where the promotional fare is actually cheaper than taking the 50% seniors discount.

Another website is for the long distance coaches, Rede Expressos. Again there are discounts for seniors (not as much as 50% though) and a 5% discount for booking online.

Happy travels!


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....thank you all for the useful info


----------

